# fireline mloto



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hollo i have a adult male firelinemloto in a 75gallon with diff types of letheinops my question is does anyone kno if he wil keep his colour if i put him in a 150 gallon malawi setup ?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Show me a pic and how large is he?


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

I put him in the 150 anyway. He was duing greathe was about 5" and my son dumped my fish food in. My tank and i lost a few fish due to overfeeding the mloto was onr of them unfortunatly.the only pics i have r posted on my alblums


----------

